# Hellboy



## Foxbat (Jan 10, 2005)

Region 2 DVD

Directed by *Guillermo Del Toro*

Starring *John Hurt* and *Ron Pearlman*



This film tells the tale of Hellboy and his arrival from another dimension where demons await their chance to return to Earth.



 Summoned by a resurrected Rasputin working for the Nazis, the demon-child arrives in Scotland in 1944. He is rescued by an American squad and brought up in the care of the Dr Broom and, as time passes, works for the Bureau of Paranormal research and Defence. Here, he keeps the world safe from monsters with the ‘Samaritan’ (his gun) and The Right Hand of Doom (a big, stone right hand – its reasons become apparent later in the movie).



Moving on to the present day and things take a turn for the worse as Rasputin re-emerges with his dastardly plan to bring about Armageddon. Along with his FBI buddies and a half-man, half-fish sidekick called Abe Sapien, Hellboy sets out to save the world once more.



This movie is based on a comic book and, despite never reading this work, I would take a guess at this being one of the best comicbook/film crossovers. There are some fine characters in here – my personal favourite being that clockwork bag of dust Kroenen. The script is sharp, thought provoking and has action a-plenty. There is also a nice subtle thread of humour throughout this movie, which raises a smile but never degenerates into self-parody. 



Also, I hope this movie gives Ron Pearlman the greater exposure he deserves. After being in such fine films as _Chronos_ and _City Of Lost Children_, I believe he is a most underrated actor that deserves better recognition.



Quality wise, the picture is pin-perfect anamorphic 1.85:1 and the 5.1 sound is stunning not only in its clarity but the precision of position. The rear speakers are used to great effect, giving a fine 360 degree stage.



A film whose influences are obviously Lovecraftian and which spews forth such interesting and imaginative characters should make it a must-buy for any fan of either comics, action, horror  or fantasy.

                                       Highly recommended.


----------



## Circus Cranium (Jan 10, 2005)

Nice review. I dug this film hardcore.


----------



## Neon (Jan 10, 2005)

I must admit this film was much better than I thought it would be.  It wasn't in the "wow" range for me, but an enjoyable watch nonetheless.


----------



## Leto (Jan 10, 2005)

Foxbat said:
			
		

> This movie is based on a comic book and, despite never reading this work, I would take a guess at this being one of the best comicbook/film crossovers.


Maybe because the own creator of the comic (Mick Mignola) was part of every step of the production ? Which is not the case of most comics adapted to movies as they weren't creator-owned.

Also, of course, because the director, the cast and the crew were good.


----------



## kstr (Jan 11, 2005)

Not as good as the comic, but deff on my buy list.


----------



## Hypes (Jan 11, 2005)

This was one of those movies which was just pure fun to watch, with its diversity and ingenuity. I've never read the comic, but I didn't find it detracted any from my enjoyment of the film.


----------



## kstr (Jan 11, 2005)

You should read the comic it's a million times better. The guy who writes it, Mike Mignola, is a really intelligent guy and uses old story's from different cultures to make up the comics. It's also a lot more gothic and dark than the movie is.


----------



## Princess Ivy (May 9, 2005)

finaly got to see this one, at three in the morning. missed a bit in the middle and a lot of the end (my toddler had earache which is why i was up, and missing the film)
i enjoyed it. i've not read the book. Foxbat, I agree, ron pearlman is horribly underrated. i'm not sure though if this will make it to sequel town, mainly because it wasn't quite standard fare. But i'd be happy to watch another though.
i'd like to know a bit more about abe though. i felt this character could have done with a little more screen time. 
and why myers was chosen without even an interview (although this might have been explained and missed during toddler tending).


----------



## GOLLUM (May 9, 2005)

I've seen this film and quite enjoyed it.

HMM.. sounds like I'd better check out the comic..


----------



## a|one (May 10, 2005)

Wow. I find it hard to believe that you watched the same movie as I did. Not only was the "nice subtle thread of humour" nothing but a neverending streak of non-witty non-thoughtful one liners, but the special effects were terrible. There is one scene where he is running along this path of bricks that is slowly falling out from under him, and his feet arent even touching the ground - he's running on air about an inch or two above the collapsing platform. The storyline was boring, uninspired, and predictable. A very good example of a typical Hollywood movie.

The only thing I can agree with you about was the coolness of Kroenen.  
I think he was the sole reason I continued watching.


----------



## kyektulu (Jul 25, 2005)

Didnt think Hellboy lived up 2 its hype.
Not the best film I ever saw but worth the entrance fee.
xxxkyexxx


----------



## Starbeast (May 4, 2011)

I've never read the comic graphic novels of Hellboy, but for me, this film is a masterpiece.


----------

